# Automation Technology KL-6090



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

HI again, I hope I haven't become a pest with all my questions. My last deal didn't go through. At this time I'm looking at Automation Technology KL-6090 WITH 4 AXIS ROTARY AXIS. I would like to know if any one in the forum has this CNC Router and if so would you please give me your opinion about it? Any information will be welcomed. Thanks, Art


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I see yu can download the manuals and setup. Also it runs on Mach3 but only comes with the demo software that will run itbut you will need to buy Mach 3. John has been good with support and getting me parts for my laser when it went down.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

fixtureman said:


> I see yu can download the manuals and setup. Also it runs on Mach3 but only comes with the demo software that will run it but you will need to buy Mach3. John has been good with support and getting me parts for my laser when it went down.


Thanks for the reply FIXTUREMAN. I tried to call the Co. in Il. and no answer so I sent a email and waiting on a reply. I get nervous when there's no one in the office at 11:00 am and no answer service. It makes me think that it's going to be hard to get help when I need it, if I buy from them. Hopefully I have more from you all as I am looking to buy the KL-6090. Being new to CNC Routers I will need some help from them and this Forum. I will try and call them later again. I have downloaded the Mach3 setup and manual (NOT MUCH TO THE MANUAL) from the website and went on Youtube and watched a series of videos on Mach3 and was good information for me. THANKS AGAIN, Art


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

If you want to talk about CNC routers sometime let me know.

Bill


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I am curious as well. I have no cnc experience but really want to give it a go with at least 48"x48". 

My research has taken me through Legacy, Laguna, Shop Bot and Camaster. I have looked into the Chinese machines but because of my lack of experience I have been afraid I won't get the support I need or the right machine for my goals.

Is there a reason you feel confident about the company you are looking into and how did you end up there?


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Blah

I see they are based in US now. Sorry the machine looked like the Chinese models I've seen.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Fred, I called the company and the phone rang for about 10 ring and no one answered the phone. Then I called again and the same thing. Then I got a call back and talked to a man that I had a hard time understanding with a somewhat heavy accent. Then he told me to go on line and find out how to use a CNC Router before I buy one?? So that did not work out for me. Also the units are imported. Thanks, Art


----------



## mobilepaul (Apr 14, 2010)

Shortslvs said:


> I am curious as well. I have no cnc experience but really want to give it a go with at least 48"x48".
> 
> My research has taken me through Legacy, Laguna, Shop Bot and Camaster. I have looked into the Chinese machines but because of my lack of experience I have been afraid I won't get the support I need or the right machine for my goals.
> 
> Is there a reason you feel confident about the company you are looking into and how did you end up there?


Fred, you should look at cncrouterparts.com Cory and Ahren are great to work with, they are US based and will go above and beyond in the help department.

Paul


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Hmmmm... That is less than encouraging


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't want to discourage anyone from doing business with any company and what I stated was what I experienced. He did say that Monday the phones were ringing of the hook. With that known you would think he would have an answering service,then he could call someone back and not let it ring for 10 times. Art


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I bought a laser from him and went there to pick it up. There are only 2 people in the office and some workers in the back. They showed me how to operate my laser and were very helpful when I had a bad controller they shipped me one the day I called and had me ship the bad one back when I recieved the new one. I was only down 1 day. I have heard that they were called Keling before and other people had said that they had good luck working with them. Yes John is Chinese but he seems to be a good guy that will work with you


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

I do thank you for sharing your experience with Automation Technology. That is why I stated in my last reply that it was ONLY my experience in trying to contact them. For a new customer calling and no answer I makes me think something is no right. So I I'm glad you cleared that up. Thanks fixtureman, Art


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

have had very good luck dealing with Shopbot also. I purchased an old PR Shopbot and was the third owner of it. I went to a Shopbot open house and talked to everyrone and was impressed with how they told me to register it in my name so they can look up any problems and keep track of the upgrades thait had been made. They walked me through a controller upgrade and showed me what to expect. They still support that machine even after I sold it again. I bought another new used Shopbot that was 1.5 years old and still crated when I picked it up. I have never had any trouble getting help from them. This is how I like companied to be.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

mobilepaul said:


> Fred, you should look at cncrouterparts.com Cory and Ahren are great to work with, they are US based and will go above and beyond in the help department.
> 
> Paul


Sorry I missed your post earlier. Thanks for the input and I will check them out


----------

